# Follow the birds to the fish, good tip.



## willcfish (Jun 11, 2012)

When you see schooling fish with birds on them get up close and cast into the frey. Good fishing. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9FQ6rVFbCc


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I agree, those Gulls are a blast to catch!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Ha, birds.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

lastcast said:


> I agree, those Gulls are a blast to catch!


Well said, sir


----------



## lucky (Mar 23, 2012)

I loved the part where the birds were diving.:thumbup:


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm guessing a pelican will get you into the backing......


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Fishing For the Birds*



kanaka said:


> I'm guessing a pelican will get you into the backing......


One will get you into your backing, then wreck your rod.

You have to subdue it, then put a piece of cloth(bag?) over it's head in order to remove a plug from its bill.

Speaking from experience! C2


----------



## BradfordOwen (Oct 17, 2012)

Yes I also follow this tip for a good fishing. Birds are one of the best sensors for fishing area.


sound hire


----------



## audreyhudges (Sep 25, 2012)

I also follow this tip for a good catch of fishing and it is really effective. I love to learn more about this and have a good catch of fish accordingly.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

kanaka said:


> I'm guessing a pelican will get you into the backing......


uh yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## willcfish (Jun 11, 2012)

Nice Pelican Paymaster,
I had a pelican take a shrimp before it hit the water on a windy day at the pier off Daytona. He emptied the spool so fast it wasn't funny. Hopefully someone rescued it.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Bird Fishing*

I guess that you guys/gals haven't heard of the old Popcorn Trick?  C2


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Thanks C2 , I never thought about tying a popcorn fly for gulls and pelicans !


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

lsucole said:


> Thanks C2 , I never thought about tying a popcorn fly for gulls and pelicans !


Good idea. They should put up one heckuva fight on light tackle. :whistling:

What I was referring to is categorized among Sneaky and Devious tricks(tips?)

Remember that Old Age and Treachery will overcome Youth and Inexperience. 

What you do is to find a school of fish. You can be sure that the Potlickers will assemble to help you clean out the school when they see that you're catching fish.

Here's where the Popcorn Trick comes into play:

Take a bag of popped corn with you. After you've located the fish, go about one-half mile away and distribute the popcorn on the water surface. The birds(and potlickers) will come a-running.

You sneak away and go back to your original fish and fish 'unassisted'; for a little while, at least. 

Now you know! :thumbsup: C2


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Crackers are easier to keep on the boat and work a bit better than popcorn. If you roll up on me and hear "cracker ass fantastic" announced, you just fell for it.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

.... and there is always Alka-Seltzer !


----------

